# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Në kërkim të personave të humbur

## el7

Mqs kam pare shume posta qe vine per kerkime te ndryshme dhe hyjne te 'ndihmoni njeri-tjrtein',do te ishte mire te krijonit nje nen forum,me emer: ne kerkim te personave te  ose gjetje shokesh te humbur ose ne kerkim te familjareve,ndihme per njerezit e humbur,kontakt me persona...etj, ska rendesi ju mund te gjeni nje titull me te mire mbase. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Ju pergezoj per idene pasi vertet ka shume persona te cilet kerkojne te afermit e tyre. 

Por kete e vendosin Administratoret e jo ne. Shpresoj qe ndonje nga Administratoret te lexoje kete Sugjerim e te dale ne nje konkluzion pse jo edhe ne aprovim te idese suaj.

----------


## Albo

Sugjerimi eshte shume me vend pasi shpesh na kane ardhur mesazhe nga familje shqiptare ne vendlindje qe kerkojne te afermit e tyre me te cilet kane humbur lidhjet prej vitesh.

Krijuam nje forum te ri poshte forumit "Ndihmoni njeri-tjetrin" i dedikuar pikerisht ketyre rasteve te personave te humbur.

Faleminderit per sugjerimin,
Albo

----------


## Danubi_blu

Pershendetje anetar te forumit dhe Administrator.
Duke marre shkas nga sygjerimi i meposhtem ( nentema ne kerkim te personave te humbur) dhe nga rezultati qe solli kjo teme kam nje propozim qe besoj se shume anetar jane dakord.
Mendoj te hapim nje nenteme *" Nderi i Forumit"* dhe te marrin kete titull ata anetare qe me te vertete na bejne te jemi krenar qe jemi shqiptar.
Nese propozimi pranohet shpresoj qe kete titull ta mbaje i pari *Acid Burn ( Enisi*) sepse........ fjalet do ishin te teperta.Flet vete shpirti i Enisit.

Jemi krenar per ty Enis

----------


## dardajan

> Pershendetje anetar te forumit dhe Administrator.
> Duke marre shkas nga sygjerimi i meposhtem ( nentema ne kerkim te personave te humbur) dhe nga rezultati qe solli kjo teme kam nje propozim qe besoj se shume anetar jane dakord.
> Mendoj te hapim nje nenteme *" Nderi i Forumit"* dhe te marrin kete titull ata anetare qe me te vertete na bejne te jemi krenar qe jemi shqiptar.
> Nese propozimi pranohet shpresoj qe kete titull ta mbaje i pari *Acid Burn ( Enisi*) sepse........ fjalet do ishin te teperta.Flet vete shpirti i Enisit.
> 
> Jemi krenar per ty Enis


Ose  me  mire  do  ishte                Antar  nderi   pasi  nderi  i  forumit  eshte  shum  pergjithsuese   dhe  te  vihet  poshte  nickut   te  atij  qe  e  meriton .   Titujt  dhe  gradat  sherbejne  si  stimul  ne  jete , por  mund  te  fuksionojne   edhe  ne  virtual   si  nje  shembull   pozitiv .

----------


## Albo

Cdo anetari qe ju mendoni se ka shprehur nje mendim me vlere ne forum, ose ka kryer dicka pozitive sic eshte rasti i ndihmes me personat e humbur, ju mund ti jepni nje vleresim pozitiv si reputacion ne postimin ne fjale. Prandaj ekzistojne reputacionet ne forum.

Kjo vlen me shume se sa cdo titull qe stafi i forumit mund tu jepte anetareve ne menyre arbitrare.

Albo

----------


## Adriano-10

> Cdo anetari qe ju mendoni se ka shprehur nje mendim me vlere ne forum, ose ka kryer dicka pozitive sic eshte rasti i ndihmes me personat e humbur, ju mund ti jepni nje vleresim pozitiv si reputacion ne postimin ne fjale. Prandaj ekzistojne reputacionet ne forum.
> 
> Kjo vlen me shume se sa cdo titull qe stafi i forumit mund tu jepte anetareve ne menyre arbitrare.
> 
> Albo


Albo bravo, me pelqen menyra se si pergjigjesh, gjithmone me fakte, te lumte, te ka mesuar pervoja shume!

+

Mendoj se do te ishte shume diskriminuese qe dikujt t'i vendoheshin tituj me 'dekret'...

----------


## fation2006uk

Te dashur administrator te ketij forumi te mbrekullushem.

A mundi ta beni kategorin Në kërkim të personave të humbur  te flashi qe te gjithe mund ta shikojne me lehte. qe te ndimojne.

Do te ishte nje gje shume e bukur qe te gjendeshin personat ne kete kategori me ndihmen e forumit

Ju faleminderit

----------

